# Help installing a 3-way dimmer...



## theboyk (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello,

I've just purchased a 3-way dimmer (Leviton 6633-L) for our living room, but I'm not 100% on this and I'm hoping someone can help? 

The 3-way dimmer has the following wires (and has the slider for dimming plus and on/off switch):
- red
- red (has an "insulation" label attached and instructions say this is there for instances when second red is not required)
- black
- green (ground)

One wall box contains the following wires:
- white
- red
- black (common)
- bare copper wire (ground)
(white/red/black currently connected to an on/off light switch)

The other wall box contains the following wires:
- white
- white
- red
- black (common)
- bare copper wire (ground)
(white/red/black currently connected to an on/off light switch, second white connected to another white leaving the box and is not connected to the on/off switch)

Is it possible to hook up the dimmer to either of these boxes?
If so, which wires go to which?

I assume black to black (common), red to red, green to bare copper wire (ground)  but what about the second red?

Any help would be appreciated!

Regards,
Kristin.


----------



## triple D (Aug 27, 2008)

It sounds like a couple of wires are missing in one or both of the boxes. But that does not matter much, if there is a working three way switch at both ends currently. Check you package and verify that this dimmer works with a standard three way at the other end, not a special remote. Then just look at the switch with the extra white wire in box. Take note of wich wire is on the blk. or common screw. Match this up with common wire on new dimmer. The other two wires can be hooked up wichever way you like. Just make sure ground lands on grn. screw. Good luck...


----------



## JoeD (Aug 27, 2008)

Do the existing switches work properly? If so then use the same three wires from the existing switch to connect the new dimmer. Black screw on the switch is the COMMON. Connect that wire to the black on the new dimmer. You can put in only one dimmer. Leave the other switch in place. Do not mess with any of the other wires in the boxes.


----------

